# Using Pen Drive As RAM in Windows XP



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

You all know about using USB flash drive as RAM on Windows Vista.
{If you don't go here}
What if the same feature available on Windows XP? That would be a great alternative for most of the xp users who stick on to their old systems and running new softwares is not possible as they are equipped with a low RAM. Here is a nice software tool to use USB flash drives as RAM on Windows XP OS.

Such a useful tool is developed by eBoostr and the trial version is available for free download. There is no expiration limit for trial version, but the catch is that you cannot use the tool for more than 4 hours continuously. If you want to use for more than 4 hours, you need a system restart. It is cool to use for any users who need a faster system without any extra investment.

The software is very handy in the sense that it is just 2.3MB to download. It supports Windows XP, Windows 2000 and Windows 2003 and is available in 39 languages. It requires USB 2.0 drive or memory card for operation and USB 1.1 is not supported as they tend to be very slow.

Download eBoostr
Source: www.eboostr.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

Words to words from *HERE* and not providing source! good job! copy-paste and dont specify source


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Words to words from here and not providing source! good job! copy-paste and dont paste source




The text there is


> You all know about using USB flash drive as RAM on Windows Vista. What if the same feature available on Windows XP? That would be a great alternative for most of the xp users who stick on to their old systems and running new softwares is not possible as they are equipped with a low RAM. Here is a nice software tool to use USB flash drives as RAM on Windows XP OS.
> 
> Such a useful tool is developed by eBoostr and the trial version is available for free download. There is no expiration limit for trial version, but the catch is that you cannot use the tool for more than 4 hours continuously. If you want to use for more than 4 hours, you need a system restart. It is cool to use for any users who need a faster system without any extra investment.
> 
> The software is very handy in the sense that it is just *1MB* to download. It supports Windows XP, Windows 2000 and Windows 2003 and is available in *36 *languages. It requires USB 2.0 drive or memory card for operation and USB 1.1 is not supported as they tend to be very slow.



Bold Things are changed 

And gave the direct Download Link!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^huh u changed 1-2 words and u think this is ur tutorial! provide source if u dont want to get kicked by Mods! otherwise its up to u!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^huh u changed 1-2 words and u think this is ur tutorial! provide source if u dont want to get kicked by Mods! otherwise its up to u!



I never said it's my tutorial! 
And Posting Source is in the Rules only for News Section!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^Plagiarism is to be avoided at all costs and the original source must always be credited.

The thing is that u need Mods to clarify this!!

Mods plz make this Aspire understand he will not listen to my words....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^Plagiarism is to be avoided at all costs and the original source must always be credited.
> 
> The thing is that u need Mods to clarify this!!
> 
> Mods plz make this Aspire understand he will not listen to my words....



I Understand...............
Really


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^LOL! then provide the source!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> You all know about using USB flash drive as RAM on Windows Vista.
> {If you don't go here}
> What if the same feature available on Windows XP? That would be a great alternative for most of the xp users who stick on to their old systems and running new softwares is not possible as they are equipped with a low RAM. Here is a nice software tool to use USB flash drives as RAM on Windows XP OS.
> 
> ...



Source Provided in the early afternoon


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2009)

^lol! correct source is:- *www.techpavan.com/2008/10/02/howto-use-pen-drive-ram-windows-xp/

Edit ur 1st post!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 29, 2009)

Why do you 2 keep low-balling each other in every thread? 
Seriously, you'll are just pwning yourself in the end. 

BTW, this thread has been posted lots of times before, not to mention that using a pen drive as RAM will lead to killing the pendrive in the near future, since a pendrive is not meant to be used as RAM


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Why do you 2 keep low-balling each other in every thread?
> Seriously, you'll are just pwning yourself in the end.
> 
> BTW, this thread has been posted lots of times before, not to mention that using a pen drive as RAM will lead to killing the pendrive in the near future, since a pendrive is not meant to be used as RAM




i couldn't find it even on searching. therefore i started the thread!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 29, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Why do you 2 keep low-balling each other in every thread?
> Seriously, you'll are just pwning yourself in the end.



Every-time I see Aspire i see him violating forum rules...i just want to correct him but he doesn't take my words for granted and each time do the same thing! I think u r correct i should accept ur advice and stop correcting crazy because each time he argue with me! and i think at last i will pwn myself at end..(mod will ban me)...


----------



## anish109 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank u wise crab to let us know the bad part of using pen drive as ram. But it is a short time relief. I'm a beginner and here to listen to u all


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 6, 2009)

useful sometimes, when one need to run application needed higher RAM...!!!
Good info.........but yeah, u must provide the original source, there's nothing harmful.....!!! And its gud u created this thread, i even dnt knew abt it.....!!!


----------



## darklord_2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Topic heading is copied from here i guess 

*geekyheart.com/category/tutorials/usb-tutorials/


----------

